# My 2012 Beetle



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, after having two other New Beetles (BEARJAM v.1 & BHRIFIC), I just picked up a 2012. I like it a lot so far. The extra interior room is very nice.

Here's a bunch of pics


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks SLICK!

I was talking to my girl about her getting the beetle turbo in White and doing a Black/white theme like yours but possibly with a offset stripe but damn that looks good.

Whats up with the interior? Is that factory? Im new to VW Beetle's so im not sure if thats some option or not. If those are seat covers they fit great.

Have you thought about getting the pre-cut vinyl they sell on Ebay for the license plate area? Her's is Grey and were going to do some Flat Black graphics and this is one area we are going to hit


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Whats up with the interior? Is that factory? Im new to VW Beetle's so im not sure if thats some option or not. If those are seat covers they fit great.


Yes...those are custom seat covers. www.wetokole.com


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

BEARJAM said:


> Yes...those are custom seat covers. www.wetokole.com


Ive been looking for good quality seat covers for my Dodge Ram and i just went to the site. They really get in depth with options to make sure you get the perfect fit.

And i love the Handgun Pouch for the Front Seats :thumbup:

Thanks! 

JOe


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Sweeeet!! Can you tell me what % of tint you used on the brake lights?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice garage!


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Ive been looking for good quality seat covers for my Dodge Ram and i just went to the site. They really get in depth with options to make sure you get the perfect fit.
> 
> And i love the Handgun Pouch for the Front Seats :thumbup:
> 
> ...


The quality is fantastic. You will love them. And I never leave home without at least one gun! ;-)


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VW GUY said:


> Sweeeet!! Can you tell me what % of tint you used on the brake lights?


I just told them "medium"


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Nice garage!


Thank you. Here's a short video that Bendpak did of the garage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwRBzRh1bX8


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats! Looks good! I think that's the first time I've seen one with the tails tinted, I like how it looks. Unfortunately TX just passed a ban on that or else I'd get mine done


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Nice garage!


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Love the black roof! Is it paint or wrap?


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

DubGirl13 said:


> Love the black roof! Is it paint or wrap?


Isn't it stock? We were looking at a red beetle with moonroof, fender, nav and the roof was all black except for the little bit in the back before the rear window.


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

DubGirl13 said:


> Love the black roof! Is it paint or wrap?


Good eye!!! Actually its neither! It was done in Photoshop to see if I want to do it for real. I'm still trying to decided. What do you think?


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Isn't it stock? We were looking at a red beetle with moonroof, fender, nav and the roof was all black except for the little bit in the back before the rear window.


Most of the roof comes black, but that little "hair band" part is body color.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

BEARJAM said:


> Good eye!!! Actually its neither! It was done in Photoshop to see if I want to do it for real. I'm still trying to decided. What do you think?


I think it looks good that way :thumbup:


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> I think it looks good that way :thumbup:


Thank you... So far, I've lowered it 1.5", chipped it, tinted all the windows and sunroof, added a new HomeLink rear view mirror (I still can't believe that VW doesn't offer HomeLink as an option), Hard-wired an Escort 9500ix with the new iPhone Escort live package, installed the Escort QuickStart remote security system, tinted all the tail lights and side marker lights, Clear-Bra on the top of the inside door panels, mirrors, rocker panels and headlights, added custom Wet Okole seat covers and added the APR Carbonia down pipe and air box installed, as well as the new Borla Exhaust. I'm trying to find a solution for a rear view camera...but so far nothing. 

Here's a few more pics...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

That is Baaad, man! So bad it's good, if you know what I mean.  White is a killer color on these cars, I love my white turbo too. I like the look of the tinted turns too, and would do it if I didn't think I'd get hassled by the po-po's. Do I spy.... a painted engine cover too? Nice. You paint it yourself w/ some high temp enamel or something?


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

GTarr said:


> Do I spy.... a painted engine cover too? Nice. You paint it yourself w/ some high temp enamel or something?


Hmm. Nope. It is just the stock cover that came with it.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

BEARJAM said:


> Hmm. Nope. It is just the stock cover that came with it.


Huh. I know mine is greyish but yours is showing up pretty white on my monitor. Must be a white balance thing... It's a good idea I might have to try myself though!

GTarr


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

GTarr said:


> Huh. I know mine is greyish but yours is showing up pretty white on my monitor. Must be a white balance thing... It's a good idea I might have to try myself though!
> 
> GTarr


Sounds like a project!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Nice Beet-12! Maybe in a year or so SoCal NBC will come back to life. 

I like the moderate drop. What springs/dampers are you using? 

Sunroof - for SoCal, does it get hot with just the screen? How dark is the tint for the sunroof? 

Awesome lift... my '01 NB just passed the 200k mark and will probably need a new engine or tranny or something soon. Can I make a reservation to use your garage?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you order the LED running lights or were they already on the car. Dealer told me they cannot be added after the car leaves the factory. They look awesome. What chip tune did you use and how is it working?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Very nice!!! Somebody likes white... 

I really like what you have done w/the garage.


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Nice Beet-12! Maybe in a year or so SoCal NBC will come back to life.
> 
> I like the moderate drop. What springs/dampers are you using?
> 
> ...


I used H&R to lower it. I had the sunroof tinted darker when I had the rest of the glass tinted. Where are you located? I'll put you down for a lift reservation! ;-)


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Did you order the LED running lights or were they already on the car. Dealer told me they cannot be added after the car leaves the factory. They look awesome. What chip tune did you use and how is it working?


I ordered the LED headlights when I ordered the car. I would think you could just order the part and they should fit.

I did the APR chip, with the APR down pipe and air box and the Borla exhaust.


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

the beet said:


> Very nice!!! Somebody likes white...


Well, I have a few white cars to make up for the fact that I have a black car too. White sure is a lot easier to keep clean!


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

the beet said:


> I really like what you have done w/the garage.


Thank you. I kept one of them fairly simple, but I made one of the spectacular. I love having the cars detailed here rather than having to take them somewhere, so now that one of my garages is all done up...my detailer comes here to keep the cars nice and clean.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

awesome! especially the subtle tint work. Glad to see you back in the NB club


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> awesome! especially the subtle tint work. Glad to see you back in the NB club


Thanks. I'm all about Subtle.

And actually.. I never left the Beetle club...just joined a few others.

I love it here!


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

What did u ever decide on painting or wrapping the white panel at the top of the hatch? I wish VW had painted that panel black at the factory for the cars with sunroofs. It's the only thing about my car that bugs the crap out of me. I want to have mine painted black.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

smpeck said:


> What did u ever decide on painting or wrapping the white panel at the top of the hatch? I wish VW had painted that panel black at the factory for the cars with sunroofs. It's the only thing about my car that bugs the crap out of me. I want to have mine painted black.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I went to a place to have it wrapped but the gloss black wrap material didn't match the painted black areas very well. It looked very "plasticky" to me, so I guess i will have to check into having it painted.


----------



## Beetlewolf (Aug 25, 2012)

*Homelink*

Hi BearJam, can you tell me how difficult it would be to put in the Homelink you put in your 2012 Turbo Beetle? I have the same car and didn't realize it didn't have one when I bought it! I have two gates and garage at my house and two remotes is a pain. I can't find a visor mount with three buttons that works with my Linear gates and LIftmaster garage door. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Beetlewolf said:


> Hi BearJam, can you tell me how difficult it would be to put in the Homelink you put in your 2012 Turbo Beetle? I have the same car and didn't realize it didn't have one when I bought it! I have two gates and garage at my house and two remotes is a pain. I can't find a visor mount with three buttons that works with my Linear gates and LIftmaster garage door. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Hi there Wolf. I see you are right here in SD. You should join the SoCal New Beetle Club on October 13 for ToyJam 11. We have other Beetle drives coming from SD. Check it out at www.toyjam.org.

Here is the site where I purchased my HomeLink mirror. It works perfectly. Good luck with it and let me know if you have any questions.



http://www.mitocorp.com/homelink-auto-dimming-mirrors.html


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

*Loving the RVC*

Had the RVC installed about a month ago and i LOVE It. Definitely a worthwhile MOD.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

The car looks too good! Just too good! :beer:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

BEARJAM said:


> Had the RVC installed about a month ago and i LOVE It. Definitely a worthwhile MOD.


what did that run?


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> what did that run?


Just under a grand with all parts and labor.


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

RVC?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

kendalyn said:


> RVC?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Rear View Camera


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh! Thanks 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

kendalyn said:


> Oh! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


 No Prob.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BEARJAM said:


> No Prob.


Hey Bearjam, love to see how The Beetle is progressing, have you considered swapping steering wheels? i just picked up another and it's the only thing I'd really like to change but I'm worried about the buttons...


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Hey Bearjam, love to see how The Beetle is progressing, have you considered swapping steering wheels? i just picked up another and it's the only thing I'd really like to change but I'm worried about the buttons...


I haven't thought about it. I actually like the wheel that I have, and there are so many buttons and controls and the paddle shifters, it might not be a good idea.

What one did you get?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BEARJAM said:


> I haven't thought about it. I actually like the wheel that I have, and there are so many buttons and controls and the paddle shifters, it might not be a good idea.
> 
> What one did you get?


Trying to source a gti/gli mkvi without paying an arm and a leg


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Trying to source a gti/gli mkvi without paying an arm and a leg


Any pics of it? I wonder if it would be an easy swap. All the same controls/paddle shifters?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BEARJAM said:


> Any pics of it? I wonder if it would be an easy swap. All the same controls/paddle shifters?












Just a standard GLI wheel with Tip I managed to get a deal on, retail is about $1200-1400 for wheel and airbag. I'll be having a master tech attempt to install it in a week or so and report back. We're both hoping that it'll be plug and play as both are MkVI platform. We shall see


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Just a standard GLI wheel with Tip I managed to get a deal on, retail is about $1200-1400 for wheel and airbag. I'll be having a master tech attempt to install it in a week or so and report back. We're both hoping that it'll be plug and play as both are MkVI platform. We shall see


Hmmm. I'll have to take a closer look at my wheel. I think it looks about the same as that.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BEARJAM said:


> Hmmm. I'll have to take a closer look at my wheel. I think it looks about the same as that.


Does the RVC automatically provide video to the stock nav when backing up? if so do you have a pic? very cool. Also how does it impede opening the rear hatch?


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Does the RVC automatically provide video to the stock nav when backing up? if so do you have a pic? very cool. Also how does it impede opening the rear hatch?


I don't have a pic, but yes...the image shows up automatically when you shift into R. The hatch release is not effected at all by the camera.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Are these factory vw parts that ECS Tuning is selling? 

If so, what car did they come out of? And other than having to have the dealer turn the camera option on, was there anything else to note about the installation?

Since I'm in the auto industry I can get discounts at the local dealer rather than paying what ECS wants. Can you help me out with any part numbers or copy of the instructions?

Thanks


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

You did a great job chief... that looks awesome!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> Are these factory vw parts that ECS Tuning is selling?
> 
> If so, what car did they come out of? And other than having to have the dealer turn the camera option on, was there anything else to note about the installation?
> 
> ...


Google is awesome, feel free to do a beetle DIY 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...me-Vortex!&p=73683334&viewfull=1#post73683334


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

BEARJAM said:


> Hmmm. I'll have to take a closer look at my wheel. I think it looks about the same as that.


OK. Took a look tonight. My steering wheel isn't the same as that one. Your pic seems thicker and has more stitching. Let me know if it works. I might want to order one of those too. DO you have a part #?


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Very, very nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dugbug (Feb 1, 2013)

*How did you get the back seat up for the custom seat covers?*

Everyone says just pull the cushion up from the back, but there are these silver hooks that just wont budge. Am I missing the trick?

Thanks.

And good job on that Beetle


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dugbug said:


> Everyone says just pull the cushion up from the back, but there are these silver hooks that just wont budge. Am I missing the trick?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And good job on that Beetle


grab the front of the back seat and give it a good tug upward. its just clipped in.


----------



## Dugbug (Feb 1, 2013)

*it worked as you said*

Brilliant! Too bad this company did not make these covers with those hooks in mind. I still need to send them back. But you were a big help. Thanks.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

What's the suspension setup on that candy white Beetle? Looks great!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Babie said:


> what did that run?


wrong post, sorry


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

BEARJAM said:


> Had the RVC installed about a month ago and i LOVE It. Definitely a worthwhile MOD.



Love that RVC set-up and I want it! Very nice mod list you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

What?! No R8 style silver oil filler cap? Dock this member a days' pay for napping' on the job!
No really, very nice stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## rhondarenee8 (Jun 28, 2013)

BEARJAM said:


> Had the RVC installed about a month ago and i LOVE It. Definitely a worthwhile MOD.


BEARJAM, I'm searching everywhere for a solution for a backup camera. Just bought a new 2013 Beetle for my 16 yo daughter, and I would feel MUCH better with a backup camera in the car. I just assumed it had one. The ones I have found seem to show guide lines sort of up in the air because they are made for a car with a more vertical back whereas the Beetle has more of a slant to its back. This makes the guide lines look more like goal posts. Is yours like that? Can you post a picture of your screen showing the back view? And, if yours works correctly, can you direct me to where you purchased the parts and the part numbers?

Thank you so much for your time. LOVE your car!!
Rhonda


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Are these factory vw parts that ECS Tuning is selling?
> 
> If so, what car did they come out of? And other than having to have the dealer turn the camera option on, was there anything else to note about the installation?
> 
> ...


I think they must all be parts that you can get right from VW> They all looked like OEM parts. I got my kit from ECS, so I don't know what the actual parts were. I guess i should have looked before it was installed.


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

rhondarenee8 said:


> The ones I have found seem to show guide lines sort of up in the air because they are made for a car with a more vertical back whereas the Beetle has more of a slant to its back. This makes the guide lines look more like goal posts. Is yours like that? Can you post a picture of your screen showing the back view? And, if yours works correctly, can you direct me to where you purchased the parts and the part numbers?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time. LOVE your car!!
> Rhonda


Mine does the same thing. You are correct that these RVC's were made for vehicles with a more vertical angled rear. But it still gives a very clear view of what is behind the car.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BEARJAM said:


> Mine does the same thing. You are correct that these RVC's were made for vehicles with a more vertical angled rear. But it still gives a very clear view of what is behind the car.


got pics of that display in use?


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> got pics of that display in use?


I don't...sorry.


----------



## clowndoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*ECS RVC Parts numbers*

Just wanted to update everyone on the part number cross reference at ECS

Badge Camera 2695874
Wiring Loom 2710241
Drain Tube 1174182


----------



## lloydsaysanything (Jan 7, 2015)

*Hey question about the backup cam you installed in your beetle*

Hey, so I saw your pics of the camera emblem you installed on your beetle. I recently bought my 2014 VW Beetle and am looking into doing this same thing. One question I have is where did you end up running the wires? I have the convertible Beetle, so I am concerned about where wires will be able to go since I dont have access to the roof like on a normal hardtop. Did you happen to wire it through the roof, or through some other means... and if you happen to know much about these sorts of things (I do not) how hard do you think it would be to install this cam with a convertible?

Thanks so much!


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

lloydsaysanything said:


> Hey, so I saw your pics of the camera emblem you installed on your beetle. I recently bought my 2014 VW Beetle and am looking into doing this same thing. One question I have is where did you end up running the wires? I have the convertible Beetle, so I am concerned about where wires will be able to go since I dont have access to the roof like on a normal hardtop. Did you happen to wire it through the roof, or through some other means... and if you happen to know much about these sorts of things (I do not) how hard do you think it would be to install this cam with a convertible?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I wish I could help you, but I didn't do the install myself. I had my car stereo shop do it for me. I dropped it off and picked it up two hours later and it was done. Where are you located? If you are in SOCAL, I can get you their contact info.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

So, does the trunk handle pop up when you go in reverse and remain flush at all other times? 

If so, that's a very slick mod!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lloydsaysanything said:


> Hey, so I saw your pics of the camera emblem you installed on your beetle. I recently bought my 2014 VW Beetle and am looking into doing this same thing. One question I have is where did you end up running the wires? I have the convertible Beetle, so I am concerned about where wires will be able to go since I dont have access to the roof like on a normal hardtop. Did you happen to wire it through the roof, or through some other means... and if you happen to know much about these sorts of things (I do not) how hard do you think it would be to install this cam with a convertible?
> 
> Thanks so much!


They most likely run it under the carpeting, not along the roof, so I'm sure it won't be a problem on the convertible.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

flynavyj said:


> So, does the trunk handle pop up when you go in reverse and remain flush at all other times?
> 
> If so, that's a very slick mod!


YUP!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

BEARJAM said:


> YUP!


I agree, it is a slick mod and I've been considering a backup camera as well. However, this isn't cheap:

Camera - $493.57
Harness - $ 99.88
Drain - $ 9.95
Total: $603.40

And that's if you already have the 315 head unit to accept the video.

Also, those part numbers are ECS part numbers. To find them on their site, precede each with EC# to find the part. ECS#2695874, for example.


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

*New LED's for the fog lights*

Ordered these and had the dealership install them yesterday. WOW...what a difference! I like my fogs now. With the Euro switch, I can have them on with the DRL's and no headlamps. Looks nice!

http://www.piaa.com/store/p/644-Performance-LED-Fog-Bulb-White-6000k-Twin-Pack.aspx


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

lloydsaysanything said:


> Hey, so I saw your pics of the camera emblem you installed on your beetle. I recently bought my 2014 VW Beetle and am looking into doing this same thing. One question I have is where did you end up running the wires? I have the convertible Beetle, so I am concerned about where wires will be able to go since I dont have access to the roof like on a normal hardtop. Did you happen to wire it through the roof, or through some other means... and if you happen to know much about these sorts of things (I do not) how hard do you think it would be to install this cam with a convertible?
> 
> Thanks so much!


check this thread out 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Camera-Workes-great&p=87997363#post87997363


----------

